# Blogging



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey,. all, I know Stacey and Lawanda blog, and I've started my own blog on Blogger....but I can't figure out how to "send" it to someone. My daughter wants to read it, but how???? :whatgoat: There's no search or anything... Thanks, my techno-savvy friends!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Just send her the url from the address bar??

Do you read my blog? I may get seriously embarrassed now! LOL


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I do sometimes! Cheeseburger soup, yum!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

the url -- I think -- shows blogger.com/home


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I've read your blog, too, Lawanda


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

It should be something like .... http:// mama4joy . blogspot . com

Only with the name of your blog there...  

kids n peeps! EEK! Maybe I should take it off my sig! LOL I am pretty silly


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

You're funny - nothing to worry about - it's a great blog


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Lawanda....I to am a blogger stalker :greengrin: and have checked your blog out.....very cute family you have!

My step-daughters do it also....it's a great way to keep up with their lives with them living so far away......they have gotten me hooked on some of the decorating and antique treasure blogs.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I have one too. I am still figuring it out but I love Lawanda's too!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Denise, the blogger.com/home address is the dashboard. Your main address if your name.blogspot.com... like Tara's : http://tarasrowdykidz.blogspot.com/

I blog, about our life, not just about our goats. lol


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, thank you! I have been bloggin' almost 5 years  What can I say, I like to talk.. LOL

Where is your blog Shell?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I just started one...hopefully I'll stick with this one lol.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Lawanda, I "followed" your blog today, so you already have the address through my Blogger Profile. lol


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I liked Epona's blog too... Her's is really nice. I saw it the other night and glad I did.

Shell, I like yours too. Who knew goat people could blog too? :ROFL:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh I suck at blogging. It's there to keep the relatives up to date on goings on here. That's about it.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks! So far it's pretty boring, but with my luck, lol, it will be interesting from time to time


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh mine has always been boring! But that has never stopped me  hehehe


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

lol, y'all are actually pretty interesting...I like your blogs.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Okay -- I've figured it out... How do I add everyone else's blog so I can follow?

I'm at ewwwhatsonmyshoe.blogspot.com


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG Denise! Your blog had me :ROFL: ! I can't figure out how to follow yours? :?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

following


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

shell what's yours? ANd ROwdy how do I follow yours?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

just click my blogger profile. it's there


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I blog too, although I haven't been to dedicated lately.  www.iluvmygoats.blogspot.com


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I've had some recent drama issues... My blog is now private. If you follow and/or read it, please send your email address to [email protected] and I'll add you to the approved readers list.

Sorry :-/


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Just bumping this... a few of you guys followed me, so I know there's more readers that could send their address lol I don't want to exclude anyone from farm goings on, I just had to block a few of my insane inlaws. :roll: lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

citylights said:


> Okay -- I've figured it out... How do I add everyone else's blog so I can follow?
> 
> I'm at ewwwhatsonmyshoe.blogspot.com


tried but it says not found :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nevermind it just didnt want www. infront of it


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

hey, shell -- [email protected]


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

added


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

My blog is at phoenixdownfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Added to my blog roll


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I started blogging the past weekend again 

figured maybe if someone actually wants to read it and I can come up with stuff to write then it will be fun.

Anyway my life isnt that exciting but its fun to read the little things on others blogs so maybe mine would be somewhat interesting duno

anyway a link is in my signature


----------

